# I Feel Happy



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone from Eurotunnel !!!

August return, 8m MH with 6m trailer

£5.00

Obviously Tesco points involved, but we have always shopped there, so I am very happy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so would I be at that price, cost me £30.

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

cabby said:


> so would I be at that price, cost me £30.
> 
> cabby


You need to do more shopping !!

I have enough Tesco Points for another trip yet !! do I go Easter or do I go Spring Bank ?

Decisions, Decisions


----------

